# Pancetta



## jnyswlhngmeat (Aug 25, 2016)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my pancetta. So pretty!













image.jpeg



__ jnyswlhngmeat
__ Aug 25, 2016


----------



## jnyswlhngmeat (Aug 25, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ jnyswlhngmeat
__ Aug 25, 2016


----------



## mfreel (Aug 25, 2016)

Got a recipe?  Did you smoke this?


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2016)

That does look really nice! How is it made? Don't be a tease...


----------



## b-one (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks awesome nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice pancetta.


----------



## jnyswlhngmeat (Aug 26, 2016)

It's Berkshire pork belly, cured, vac packed, for 10 days. Then coat the inside of the belly with coarse black pepper, roll it, tie it and hung for around 6 weeks. I don't have an ideal environment to hang/ dry consistently. So it's pretty much going by feel instead of weight loss. I don't have my recipe book In front of me for exact measurements but ingredients for cure: 
Kosher salt
#1 
Juniper berries
Rosemary 
Thyme 
Sugar 
Chili flake 
Whole tellicherry peppercorns


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 26, 2016)

jnyswlhngmeat said:


> I don't have an ideal environment to hang/ dry consistently.



Neither do I. I wrapped the pancetta in colagen casing  to slow down the drying. It took 5 months to finish.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 26, 2016)

Thats some good looking pancetta.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 26, 2016)

Very nice Pancetta, I am heading in this direction, on my list of next things to do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 26, 2016)

That long dry-curing thing is a bit over my head right now, but it's one of those things I've wanted to try.
One of these days maybe.


----------



## dave17a (Aug 26, 2016)

20160416_180929.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Apr 17, 2016






That looks great. let mine go for bout 3 months. From 2.13 to about 2.6. Yummy. Still eating on it, tastier as time goes on.


----------



## jnyswlhngmeat (Aug 27, 2016)

That's insanely uniform! Master level trusser.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 28, 2016)

Fine looking pancetta!


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2016)

Great project with a beautiful result.

Disco


----------



## mike w (Sep 3, 2016)

Since cure #1 is used, would this have to be hung in a fridge for the 6 week period? The reason I ask is because I'd like to make pancetta and I thought it would have to be cure #2 for a longer period? 

(I'm still learning about cure #1 and have only read up on cure #2 so far)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 3, 2016)

Originally pancetta was meant to hang to dry for a long time. To be enjoyed as cold cut (not cooked). To make it compliant with SMF rules you will need to use cure#2 for that. However there are a lot of recipes out there for pancetta cured with cure#1, dried a little, but not too much and used in dishes (cooked). Pretty much a drier unsmoked bacon. How do you plan to enjoy it?


----------



## mike w (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you for the explanation. I'd love to have it as a cold cut, thinly sliced. So i will wait until I can use cure #2. One day I'll learn how to do that.  

If I use cure #1 I would cook the pancetta in pasta carbonara for example.  



atomicsmoke said:


> Originally pancetta was meant to hang to dry for a long time. To be enjoyed as cold cut (not cooked). To make it compliant with SMF rules you will need to use cure#2 for that. However there are a lot of recipes out there for pancetta cured with cure#1, dried a little, but not too much and used in dishes (cooked). Pretty much a drier unsmoked bacon. How do you plan to enjoy it?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2016)

Mike W said:


> Since cure #1 is used, would this have to be hung in a fridge for the 6 week period? The reason I ask is because I'd like to make pancetta and I thought it would have to be cure #2 for a longer period?
> 
> (I'm still learning about cure #1 and have only read up on cure #2 so far)


You can use cure #2...   Use the same amount of cure #2 that you would use if using  cure #1....   Put the meat in the refer for a couple weeks while the cure #1 does it's thing, then hang in a 50 ish degrees area with about 75-80 % humidity and a very gentle breeze while it furthers drying...

Below is a pancetta thread by Evan Brady...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...steccata-and-pancetta-arrotolata#post_1354756


----------



## mike w (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I will read that. I thought I would have to build a curing chamber to do anything with cure #2 in order to control humidity and higher temps so I have just been reading and trying to learn so far. much obliged.



DaveOmak said:


> You can use cure #2...   Use the same amount of cure #2 that you would use if using  cure #1....   Put the meat in the refer for a couple weeks while the cure #1 does it's thing, then hang in a 50 ish degrees area with about 75-80 % humidity and a very gentle breeze while it furthers drying...
> 
> Below is a pancetta thread by Evan Brady...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...steccata-and-pancetta-arrotolata#post_1354756


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 4, 2016)

Mike W said:


> Thanks Dave, I will read that. I thought I would have to build a curing chamber to do anything with cure #2 in order to control humidity and higher temps so I have just been reading and trying to learn so far. much obliged.



Hi Mike, have a look at this link, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239086/salami-curing-chamber

Project headed by Wade at the begining of the year.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2016)

I wish I could find the thread...  A member awhile back, said the controller below worked very well in the chamber he/she built..  makes some great grub...  If this is your controller, let us know how it's still doing..  


Here's a cool mister....


Here's a step by step from fuzzy....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-curing-chamber-massive-amounts-of-build-view


----------



## mike w (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks 

 smokin monkey
 and 

 daveomak
 I've got those threads bookmarked now. I apologize to 

 jnyswlhngmeat
 for hijacking your thread. Your pancetta and prosciutto pics are inspiring!


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 4, 2016)

Mike W said:


> I apologize to
> 
> jnyswlhngmeat
> for hijacking your thread. Your pancetta and prosciutto pics are inspiring!



Yes, sorry for the hijack, it has inspired me know to actually build me of the cabinets and controller that we worked on at the begining of the year.

Pics look amazing!


----------



## cdn offroader (Sep 20, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> I wish I could find the thread...  A member awhile back, said the controller below worked very well in the chamber he/she built..  makes some great grub...  If this is your controller, let us know how it's still doing..
> 
> 
> Here's a cool mister....
> ...


Yeah, still using the controller, no problems.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2016)

CDN offroader.......    Thanks for updating us on your controller......


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 3, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I wish I could find the thread...  A member awhile back, said the controller below worked very well in the chamber he/she built..  makes some great grub...  If this is your controller, let us know how it's still doing..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019IHK9Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=37309901GJVQE&coliid=I2VCRTR1SPIPRU
> 
> ...


Curious if you could turn a master built smoker into a curing chamber.  How hard would it be to change it from a heating device to a cooling device?

Maybe using this guy...
KKmoon DIY Kit Thermoelectric Peltier Cooler Refrigeration Cooling System Heat Sink Conduction Module + Fan + TEC1-12706


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 3, 2017)

Well, now I just put in an hour and a half watching videos on how to make a DIY refrigerator.  I really have no choice but to gut my MES and turn it into a curing chamber.  Wifey is gonna love this one!!!


----------

